# Bitework Video



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

After a break in bitework due to the helpers acl surgery (not a secret) and my husbands car accident, we finally got back on the field and had a _casual_ bitework session (I don't upload bitework material without his permission) after some intense obedience work.

I am lucky to be part of that awesome training group. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptItpiMt4s8


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She's coming along nicely and her self-control has gotten better. She's still trying to break and does break but overall, her self-control has gotten much much better. Stepping away while in the down... I wanted to squeek so bad


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

All of your dogs are awesome but I REALLY love Nala videos and pictures! She is just gorgeous! Did you get her from a breeder in the US?


----------



## Walperstyle (Nov 20, 2012)

Bad training. Always get your dog to attack the hand with the weapon. Always. 

The first time an attacker has a knife or gun and your dog is dead, shortly after, probably yourself. 

(either way, its a nice dog and moving good)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is the SchH/IPO forum, you don't have a choice of where the dog can attack like you do in other sports.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Walperstyle said:


> Bad training. Always get your dog to attack the hand with the weapon. Always.
> 
> The first time an attacker has a knife or gun and your dog is dead, shortly after, probably yourself.
> 
> (either way, its a nice dog and moving good)


Really?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Walperstyle said:


> Bad training. Always get your dog to attack the hand with the weapon. Always.
> 
> The first time an attacker has a knife or gun and your dog is dead, shortly after, probably yourself.
> 
> (either way, its a nice dog and moving good)


Mrs K puts a lot of time and money into her dogs and their training. She is training them in SchH, not personal protection. That was a rude statement.

And I don't think anyone will try anything against her GSD and Mal girls!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Walperstyle said:


> Bad training. Always get your dog to attack the hand with the weapon. Always.
> 
> The first time an attacker has a knife or gun and your dog is dead, shortly after, probably yourself.
> 
> (either way, its a nice dog and moving good)


I'm still trying to decide if this comment was ill-intentioned or plain and pure ignorant...


Me? I liked it A LOT!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Me? I liked it A LOT!


Me too!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Walperstyle said:


> Bad training. Always get your dog to attack the hand with the weapon. Always.
> 
> The first time an attacker has a knife or gun and your dog is dead, shortly after, probably yourself.
> 
> (either way, its a nice dog and moving good)


I agree in theory. However if the dog did that in an IPO trial it would be the end of the dogs career.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Well even outside of IPO it's debatable. I train my dog to bite what is presented. He's not trained to specifically discriminate a weapon or what hand is holding it. In SDA on one of the long attacks the decoy will charge at the dog, firing the gun, but then turns at the last second (when in SchH the sleeve would be presented) so the dogs typically attack the armpit from the back site, not come to a stop, run around the front of the decoy, and try to bite the hand with the gun. If a weapon was still drawn he'd probably bite that arm or armpit (which I like better). If nothing is presented he should bite the armpit or collarbone. I know some police trainers do the same, the dog bites what is presented.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> All of your dogs are awesome but I REALLY love Nala videos and pictures! She is just gorgeous! Did you get her from a breeder in the US?


Not the US, she's out of the German Kassler Kreuz Kennel.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Walperstyle said:


> Bad training. Always get your dog to attack the hand with the weapon. Always.
> 
> The first time an attacker has a knife or gun and your dog is dead, shortly after, probably yourself.
> 
> (either way, its a nice dog and moving good)


Not bad training at all. It is IPO/SchH training, not personal protection. It's a sport nothing more, nothing less.


----------

